# ground wire location?



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

so i just replaced my starter. and i found one extra wire that i couldnt find a place for after everything was put back on. after tracing it back i found that it was the ground wire for the battery. now i know it goes from the negative terminal to the chassis right behind the battery, but where does the end connect to? my guess is one of the starter mount bolts because those are basically all i removed. anyone know quickly please : )


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

found it


----------

